# Choosing the right dog



## lusko30 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello. Soon i will get GSD puppy. I am really scared that the breader may fraud me. How can i be sure that the dog's parents doesnt have dysplasia or other sicknesses. Please give me advices how to pick the best puppy out of the litter.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You can ask to see proof of health testing like OFA ratings on hips and elbows (or 'a' stamps or other ratings on dogs from Europe) and certificates of health testing for other issues. 

A knowledgeable breeder will pick the best puppy for you or give you the option between two they feel will be suitable. You may get to see the puppies once, but the breeder sees them every day for 8 weeks. If they are not able to pick a puppy for you or can't recommend a couple they feel are suitable then walk away.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, look at their websites and see where they focus on. Avoid the breeders with cutesy marketing websites or the ones focusing on color or coat without any other criteria like titles, pedigree etc. I personally would avoid websites where they only post head shots of their dogs. If possible, visit the breeder and meet the dogs. Ask for references from people who have bought puppies from them and who are now adults, ask for vet records. If a breeder doesn't like your questions, turn away.
You can also post these breeders' websites on here and get feedback, usually though private messages.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If I had a feeling I could not trust a breeder for some reason-I would not get a puppy from them


----------



## lusko30 (Apr 5, 2018)

Recently i came across a site of breeder in my country (Bulgaria). In the upper right corner there is a button for switching to english. This is the url: vonhristoshaus .eu. Give me your opinions on the site.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is it spelled right? I can’t find the site.

Found it. http://www.vonhristoshaus.eu/en/dogs.html


----------



## lusko30 (Apr 5, 2018)

What do you think? Is the site legit?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

With just a quick look at the website. Their pedigree links go to PDB. The most recent mating, the male is just a little over 2 years old and doesn't show hips or elbow results. His mother's whole side of pedigree for 3 generations is A2 or Fast Normal hips. Although passing, I don't want near that many in my pedigree. Female is barely 2 years old. Both have well know names back in the pedigree, but what are they doing with their dogs? It looks like they only compete in conformation showing. I personally don't care for their style of dogs... the males have huge heads and the females seem to have big blocky heads as well, not a feminine head of a female. All are extremely angulated, which is common in the Show Lines. As for legitimate?? who knows... take with previous puppy owners, check out some of the shows. It doesn't look like they are actually working or training their dogs in IPO, or any other venue.


----------



## lusko30 (Apr 5, 2018)

So whats your final opinion. Shpuld i trust them from what you saw on the site and thanks for the help.


----------



## lusko30 (Apr 5, 2018)

"His mother's whole side of pedigree for 3 generations is A2 or Fast Normal hips. Although passing, I don't want near that many in my pedigree." What's A2 and Fast Normal and what do you mean by the second sentence. Sorry i'm new into GSDs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Best Elbows are A1 or Normal. A2 is Fast Normal, which means that they are not as good as the A1 or Normal elbows. One or two dogs in a pedigree with A2 or Fast Normal, I wouldn't be as concerned about, but all of them, I would be very concerned with a potential problem with the Elbows.

Again, I would want to talk to other puppy owners for several different litters to see what they say about the breeder. My personal preference is not with Show Lines, I prefer working lines.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Keep looking.


----------



## lusko30 (Apr 5, 2018)

I wont go to shows. I just want to be sure that it will be helthy because if its not it will be bad for both of us.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

lusko30 said:


> I wont go to shows. I just want to be sure that it will be helthy because if its not it will be bad for both of us.


This makes no sense - get off the phone/:internet and go to a show.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

The only way to know that your pup might be healthy is to do all your research first. Generations of good health on hips, elbows and now in recent years including DM are key things to look at. Even with everything perfect, you can still end up with a pup that has health issues, because things just happen. But what is the breeder going to warranty, what will they do to help you if necessary, what have they done for others. You also need to talk with breeders, puppy owners and yes, even those that are showing or working their dogs, that are related to the parents or from the breeder, so you can gather as much information as possible to make an educated decision when it comes time to purchase your pup. Going to shows and trials, will give you good information about the breed, types of dogs, breeders, etc... Good Luck!!


----------

